# Nitrous Blue Ford Focus RS Mk3 - Gtechniq



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

As many detailers I'm sure will tell you the Ford Focus Rs Mk3 is one of those vehicles that has been shifting dates around the diary due to the delays and date slips of getting the vehicles to customers. But boy was it worth it. The nitrous blue colour is just stunning in defused and direct light. It must be seen in person.

_The Ford Focus RS Recieved_
* Gtechniq Single Stage with Gtechniq Crystal Serum and EXO V2.*

The Single Stage Detail helps to remove any defects during the manufacturing process or during dealership prep. Then after Gtechniq Panel Wipe the conditions are perfect for the application of Gtechniq Crystal Serum - Professional only coating which comes with a 7 year guarantee.

AMDetails are the Gtechniq accredited detailers for The Highlands and Aberdeenshire.

_To find out more on our Single Stage Detail
AMDetails Detailing Services - http://www.amdetailscarcare.co.uk/_
​
After the Single Stage Detail the Focus Rs was then protected with Gtechniq

*GTECHNIQ COATINGS USED*

Gtechniq Crystal Serum (7 Year Guarantee) 
Gtechniq EXO V2

*THEN THE TOTAL SURFACE PROTECTION PACKAGE*

Gtechniq G1 Smart Glass
Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour (Wheels off Package)
Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer
Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash
Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric
Gtechniq L1 Leather guard




​
*Focus RS Wheelie Stool Video​*_To play. Click the image_ :buffer:


*We also did a Fast Forward style Feature Video*
​_I hope the video does the colour justice_ 
_To play. Click the image_ :thumb:

If you like the video then please
*SUBSCRIBE*

Now for some more images :thumb:











Just a hint can be seen now.












*
To see more then please check out our Flickr Album
https://flic.kr/s/aHskwhNriA
*​
*Alan* - "_Im not going to lie. I AM A HUGE FAST FORD FAN. Love the new RS and can't wait also to have the new V8 Mustang in with us. The colour is superb you really must try see one in person. Hopefully the videos do it justice._"


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Those cars are nice. I didn't think that paint was a metallic flake. Its always looked like solid blue from a distance


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Lovely :thumb:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Great job :thumb:



DJBAILEY said:


> Those cars are nice. I didn't think that paint was a metallic flake. Its always looked like solid blue from a distance


I heard that so many times when mine was in the sun last Sunday when people that had never seen one came up to it.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Dal3D said:


> Great job :thumb:
> 
> I heard that so many times when mine was in the sun last Sunday when people that had never seen one came up to it.


Superb Picture to capture the 'dancing' effect this colour has


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb colour and great work by you guys.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow did not realise that it was metallic.
Looked at a white one in my local dealership and was underwhelmed.
The blue looks stunning though.

Great job


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job and a stunning RS. This is a colour that you actually have to see in person


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

This looks absolutely stunning, I haven't been a fan till now but I really love the colour. Never seen it in that light before


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys :buffer:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stunning car great work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I would love one in this colour or stelth grey! Looks stunning


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, thats quite the colour (just booked a black one today but don't know the colour name). Those pigtails are a little bit of a let down? Did you find anything else? Well done picking them out


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Great work, thats quite the colour (just booked a black one today but don't know the colour name). Those pigtails are a little bit of a let down? Did you find anything else? Well done picking them out


Just some basic thinsg Matt, Buffer trails and a few areas of marring.

Have fun my man.

Alan :buffer:


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got a black one on order. Seems paint defects are really common which I'm concerned about


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

It's inevitable during manufacture, transit and dealership prep.

But all where simple enough to correct with a little bit of time. Where abouts are you based Richtea?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

richtea78 said:


> I've got a black one on order. Seems paint defects are really common which I'm concerned about


Mine didn't have any defects. But then told the dealer not to touch it at all (except for pdi) and detailed it myself first.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic!!


----------



## J13AAY (Jan 12, 2011)

amazing paint!


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Speaking to a few detailing friends they've said the paint on these is super soft and having seen the evidence on a friends black one where he said he literally brushed past it and it's left a mark it's feasible but I'd like to know your experience with it given I have black on order


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Think I saw this at Milton of Crathes recently, as you say, awesome paint and a fantastic job by you as always.

Also saw the red M you did in Aberdeen recently, jaw dropping in the flesh!


----------



## Adz-FRS (Jul 6, 2016)

Great write up! Cant wait to get my Nitrous blue FRS when it finally gets built, will be getting the same detail done to it!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great write up, thanks for the heads up, I've got one in Tuesday :thumb:


----------

